# Best Magnifier for fire starting?



## freakflag (Sep 11, 2006)

Inspired by the pocket magnifier thread. 
Has to be small, light, and virtually indestructable. Suggestions?


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 12, 2006)

You can try one of these. It even has a spark striker on the back.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=4&products_id=106

I carry one of these in my wallet. It has a magnifier. I never used it to start a fire but with enough sun and proper tinder it should work fine.

http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=73


----------



## paulr (Sep 12, 2006)

Not worth pursuing if it's for PSK purpoess. The times you want a fire the most, there's no sunlight (night, snowstorm, etc). Do the usual thing with spark gizmos and so forth.


----------



## Illum (Sep 12, 2006)

i dont know about type, but bigger is generally better, if you can still find the collimater lenses from edmund scientifics those work like a charm, look like the inova's optics from the bezel but its only 1/8" thick...unfortunately some idiot decide to discontinue them after i broke mine

for survival fire starting, never rely on the condition being anywhere near favorable, especially up north where overcast cloudmass may render your magnifying glasses useless [unless you have two and make yourself a monocular.:laughing:]

always bring matches, usually a match book paired with a marnifying glass usually gets the fire starting more quickly than lighting grass:candle:, oh yes...since matchbooks aresnt exactly waterproof....stuff like birch bark or cotton balls dipped in petrol jelly works also...just takes awhile unless you can find some way to color a portion black


----------



## cyberspyder (Sep 12, 2006)

proper terminology for these 'pocket magnifying glasses' is FRES-NEL lens. they have concentric rings that work to focus the light. as for fire starting, you'll be better off with some Pro-Force (the NATO kind) Survival matches, a mgnesium firestarter, or a lighter because the fresnel lens needs:

1. direct sunlight (this can't be guaranteed)
2. steady hand
3. patience
4. dry stuff

better luck with a jet lighter (the butane ones with very high temperature flames)

Brendan


----------



## dwminer (Sep 13, 2006)

A fresnel magnifying lens is a great toy that in the right conditions can even start a fire. But as cyberspyder pointed out the everthing must ne right. Get yourself a hight output butane lighter plus some waterproof matches. 
Dave


----------



## Brangdon (Sep 18, 2006)

freakflag said:


> Has to be small


For starting a fire you need something that will collect a lot of light, which will tend to be big. How big depends on where you are. I've not found a pocket-sized lens that will work at my latitude.

As I understand it, magnification doesn't matter. Use dark tinder. Ordinary cotton wool isn't good for this because it is white, which means it reflects the light.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 18, 2006)

For torching something small, I like a glass lens. The bigger it is, you can still burn stuff in diffused light.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 18, 2006)

Doesn't meet your criteria, but I've always wanted to get a huge fresnel sheet and burn stuff with it. Don a welders mask, and burn some soda cans!! (hey, what about an un-opened can? It might blow up/spray when you cook it!!!)


----------



## Wingerr (Sep 22, 2006)

I have an fresnel magnifier the size of a sheet of paper, and it can make things go poof pretty fast, probably under a second with paper. The welding mask is a good idea for extended play for sure-
Portable if you sew a big pocket in your jacket maybe, otherwise no.


----------

